

The best editor is neither Emacs nor Vim, it's Emacs and Vim - kols
https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs

======
noelwelsh
I recently switched to Spacemacs and I'm really enjoying it. If you're a Vim
user who wants to try Emacs, or an Emacs user who wants to work faster I
recommend trying it.

------
krat0sprakhar
Pardon my ignorance but just running `git clone --recursive
[http://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs](http://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs)
~/.emacs.d` would install it? Wouldn't I need a working Emacs installation
first? If yes, which one should I install for a Mac?

~~~
vijaykiran
You do need Emacs installed - First get it from
[http://emacsformacosx.com](http://emacsformacosx.com)

~~~
endrebak
You can also do "brew install emacs". I think that is the preferred option for
Spacemacs.

------
endrebak
This thing is really great. Been playing around with it for a few days and
threw away my old .emacs. It's that good.

One pro is that it will make plenty of excellent emacs packages easily
discoverable.

------
shinta42
can anyone teach me how to add erlang-elixir layer to dotspacemacs-
configuration-layers list in ~/.spacemacs

~~~
kols
(setq-default ;; List of configuration layers to load. dotspacemacs-
configuration-layers '(erlang-elixir) )

